

This Oxford professor [Nick Bostrom] thinks AI will destroy us all - dctoedt
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/19/6031367/oxford-nick-bostrom-artificial-intelligence-superintelligence

======
daveloyall
I'll paraphrase the article:

    
    
        Suppose that one day your daughter will physically and
        mentally outclass you.  You'd better find a means to
        control her now that will still work even then.
    

...As you might have guessed, I disagree with the author. Here's how I would
have done it:

    
    
        One day, you will be feeble in mind and body. You'd
        better raise your children well!

